# new 2.6.7 kernel and alsa is looping

## je_fro

I just built a 2.6.7 and when I play anything (mplayer, xmms) the first note of the song loops 4 times rapidly and then quits. If I press the play button again, I get the same thing. It does it with OSS or alsa...even aplay cycles the same noise. Has anyone else seen this in 2.6.7? 2.6.6 was fine on my abit nf7-s nforce board.

```
# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

```

If you think of anything, please let me know...

Thanks,

je_fro

----------

## je_fro

Okay, I've disabled all alsa in the kernel, leaving sound card support as a module and I emerged alsa-driver. I still get the same thing, which leads me to believe the problem isn't in alsa.

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Multimedia.

----------

## je_fro

You mean you just move me and don't have a meaningful reply?

What gives?

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## iamben

ive got the EXACT same problem under gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7 on my a7n8x dlx rev1.  worked fine under 2.6.5, broken under 2.6.7.  if there is any info i can give thatll help diagnose the problem, lemme know

----------

## je_fro

I disabled APIC, ACPI, and HPET timer and it now works. I do have 4k stacks and sleep inside spinlock checking enabled too...

----------

## iamben

i already had all those kernel options set, any other ideas?

----------

## je_fro

use another kernel?

----------

## dancemonkey

I too have this problem I have a A7N8X-E card with nforce2 and it does the loop, the strange thing the CD plays fine without looping.

How did u get it to work, I mean how do you turn off the APIC, ACPI, and HPET timer (i'm a noob) 

thanks

----------

## je_fro

I recompiled my kernel and disabled those things.

----------

